# Do you have way more too mutch albums , but always listen to the same in the end?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i have a hudge collection of cds of different genra and era in classical, i know ars antiqua quite well, gregorrian, medieval lore hhas no more secret for me, to an extend renaissance too.
i know quite well 20 century, my only lack is barioque but i still have fews J.s bach recording of choice and taste , and a box-set of sylviuus leopold Wiess.

Why not explore the deep end , the obscur of Baroque, what my father dosen't like or know?
Seem interresting but tedieous see i dont knowwere to look for obscur composer of baroque era, not that im somsort of hipster but my father listen to mainstream classical, and mainstream classical is 50% baroque 50% 20 century, innailed the 20 century, but did not swim in the ocean of baroque unknow sea, since my father listen to radio classical so always the same stuff would play, this would not make me like baroque fully, do radio host played what is more poppular for people or what they like themselve, are people scared of stigma of being a marginal in 2018 aalmost 2019, why , i would listen to radio if it were not always the same stuff, my father said , you should listen to radio cannabis(joke trudeau legalize it), this made me stop completly smoke weed, i preffered now good old stout beer, that about it for this short paranthesis,

Now im collecting vynil lp, but im almost done whit it, like i said i only wanted a small LP collection of old recording ,stuff you wont find on cds.

What about you guys did you finnish your collection or collecting and are self suffisant whit what you have for now for a while.Once here on talk classical  compilattion or for s*ck*rs,, do i agree, yes and no...

Some classical composer nowaday you can only find cameo appearance on compilation this is great in a way and not so great in the ennd, pro if you like the composer or ensemble, but on the con siide you geet 1 track or track of composer 1.23 and 2.45 minute, this is anoying , tthink of the following exemple i.e portuguese polyphony on nnaxos , this is an incredible album, whit key playyer composers of portugal, you wont have difficulty finding Cardoso and Duarte , escobar(a tad more rare) but maghalaes formidable missa or new cd of maghalaes missa you wont, more so trosylho and Fonseca, dont get me wrong please this naxos brewed cd is exceptional good ars nova ensemble Bo Holten.

Perhaps there are LP dedicated to Trosylho and Fonseca or mmaghalaes solely but i havent find them on the market place?

Whaaat do you guys think of all of this, im writting this post whit several episode of stomact acidity all night oh man!  but anyway wwhat do you think of all of this.

Thanks for reading :tiphat:

God bless the guys that invented TUm anti acidity medicine, i blame ciggies as prime offender and anything you smoke for this.

You know what i think of marijuana legalisation, it so stupid , because our degenerated eminem (many me we have here wont cchange and become worst, i noticed the result first hands , when weed was legalized the first days they were accident cars ect everywhere, because ch*vs can't and wont behave propper.

Look i dont have a car but would i drive frozen shut and drunk, no i wont... would a ch*vs do it , sure no doupt.

And beside this is a black op (operation) a police a gouvernement lobster trap, some people will lose there job, i bet there is data mining on people that purchased weed, and the label of the weed look strangely like the one of the police force, is it written idiot in my face ..NO.

It crazy here to see so many lemmings gettings into this trap, and remenber Ian Lafreniere a deputy of CAQ party in quebec is an ex cop, i bet this party is full of them, who voted for them police force , capitalist , petite bourgeoisie, we scr*w*d, martial law is on it's way in canada so is totalitarism, and systematic checking on people (des fouille) more wright for police officer to ask what in your pocket and ect... i dont like it at all, people are not only lobster here but crab heads :lol: , and people like me or perceived as moron, because i did not bought weed when prohibition was over.

Since we legalized weed , we most protect the youth from degerated and construct military school for ch*vs and ostricized them all togheter whit thought discipline because this pot drive them even more stupid they are...

Im not some moron that sleep in the cold for 7 hours to get stupid weed , haha and by the way is it worth it, what kind of weed or they selling, i bet there a trap in this,, i swear this seem like a freebies from liberal government of canada Just do it Justin trudeau, but it seem to me like some trap i dont know why.

I e what if people on welfare would get there check cut and would up on the street, not lazy a** but people whit serieous mental ill problem or harrassemernt by law an order more than before and systematic, when your not rich , i notice law an order spot non rich people profile them, this mean if you whant food or ciggies or anything i n my neighborhood and your on foot or bicycle they will stop you and interrogated you because cops (sorry men in blue think like this). 

Like 450 dufus, if they dont have a cars, there on foot there suspicious, we have the worst police force in canada , to protect and to served rich people to annoy poor people this is how it work basically.

Let me talk of an anecdote, when i had trouble maker neighbor they would call the cops on me any hours anytime because they did not like religieous music(some it being classical) they were ardent laic and Legaut is an ardent laic F(word), but when i call the cops for noise of ch*vs in my street they took there time to arrived like 3-4 hours later , because it's me im poor so im a trouble maker the law is not on my side.

My ideal system would be to place a lawyer in every police car newbies lawyer that could tell you people , what a police man can and cannot do, turning of my music because it was religieous was a bad move and an attack on my faith catholicism, no were in law it's written religieous music verboten , i never played my music loud when they were there yet they complain and harrassed me whit men in blue and buy the them im pretty sure(pot de vin).

So police men and women learn to respect you badge says to served and protect everyone not just rich people or elite and stop questioning people on foot on the basic there on foot they most be stinking wellfare punks, this is not always the case, it was ain't written on stone of truths....

Sorry for this tedieous post this mix idea post , but some stuff had to be said?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The answer is, generally, yes.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm still collecting. Or maybe it's hoarding. My local used CD store is practically giving away CDs - they even have a 99 cent section - and I feel like I need to give them a good home. Or at least introduce them to my dust bunnies. 

As to your thoughts about marijuana, I need to read that over more carefully. I have many friends who are actively promoting legalizing marijuana over here and proclaiming that cannabis promotes good health, trees, flowers, and chirping birds.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I still buy now and then, but I'll never be able to hear all that music in depth. In general, I tend to retreat to more of the classical canon these days, than listening to all the lesser known stuff. This morning I heard and rated 3 versions of Schubert's late quartet in G, and now I'll be listening to Gavrilov's DG Goldbergs, but also some Holmboe choral music, Bruckner's 9th with Haitink DDD, and Von Otter singing French songs with piano and ensemble (DG), a good deal of all these recordings for the first time.

Never tried weed but have seen the negative side-effects, health-wise and as regards crime, am probably for state authorized selling and the thorough elimination of a criminal cannabis market.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I always feel a little guilty about my cd collection when I stream something on Spotify or Youtube.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> I always feel a little guilty about my cd collection when I stream something on Spotify or Youtube.


I know this so well. In 2018 even taking a disc out of a box has become a chore...


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't see what's wrong with listening to what you like. One of the nice things about having a large collection is that you can always go back and listen to things that you acquired ages ago, but which you haven't listened to in years. That happened to me a few days ago when I was listening to Liszt's transcription of "The Entry of the Gods into Valhalla" from "Das Rheingold." It was so interesting that I dug up the Klaus Tennstedt / Berlin Philharmonic recording of "Ring" orchestral excerpts that I've had lying around for sixteen years and found the comparison to be very interesting.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm still collecting. Or maybe it's hoarding.


Well, yes, I'll admit, I'm a hoarder. There are worse addictions than hoarding CDs.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I do have tons of albums (on CD) and in some cases don't listen at all, or occasionally listen to one or another. Then I have multiple copies of some operas and always listen to only one of them because I like it best. And then I have over a hundred operas in my collection but mostly listen to only a handfull, and may spend half my listening on a single opera (but several different recordings of it).


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I do have a lot of CDs. These have been ripped to Apple Lossless files to be played on my iPhone and a 512gb iPod that I bought on eBay. This 512gb iPod allows me to have over 42.5 days of music at my fingertips.

I realize that I do have, possibly, too many CDs. There are some composers that I like that I should listen to some more. Pieces by Atterburg, Berwald, Delius, Glazunov, Martinu, and others that I heard on the radio and bought. I really like these composers, but there are times when they are completely forgotten.

But the reason that I own many different musical compositions, by many different conductors and orchestras, is that I never know when I get a feeling for a musical piece and I must have that specific piece with that specific conductor and orchestra. I am lucky. My wife thinks that I am nuts to want all of these CDs, but she accepts my obsession for buying so much music.

One more thought, when my children were small, I told them that you can never waste your money if you are spending it on books or music. And I will always stand by that statement. Thus, music is my one financial obsession.


----------

